# NEW



## TNOTV (Nov 21, 2012)

Grow up around cattle we sold out aprox 2 yrs ago and put most of our pasture into crp that left us approx 30 acres scattered timber and we recently got started raising sheep we are raising barbado and mouflon in northern Missouri


----------

